# Some Questions :



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

1st, does anyone make coilovers for the Quattro. 
2nd, are the upper seat adjustment knobs on the outer side of the seats for both driver and passenger ? On my car both knobs are on the left side of the seat. Though this may be correct.
3rd, i need new sunvisors + Clips, my headliner is a white vinyl, can i find pieces from a non turbo coupe ? 
4th, My passenger rear seat belt is missing, would a coupe one be the same ?
Thanks.


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Some Questions : (Shining Projects)*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Some Questions : (Shining Projects)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shining Projects* »_1st, does anyone make coilovers for the Quattro. 
2nd, are the upper seat adjustment knobs on the outer side of the seats for both driver and passenger ? On my car both knobs are on the left side of the seat. Though this may be correct.
3rd, i need new sunvisors + Clips, my headliner is a white vinyl, can i find pieces from a non turbo coupe ? 
4th, My passenger rear seat belt is missing, would a coupe one be the same ?
Thanks.

1. Check with 2 Bennett, or 034
2. Not sure, I'll have to check my car...I believe mine are both on the in-board side.
3. Yes, they are hard to find, but any Audi4000/Coupe GT will fit. I have some from a Quantum, and they fit with very little modification
4. Yes the belt itself would fit, but the female part of the latch will be too short. If needed, you'll have to source one from a Quattro 4000, as the assy is a bit taller to clear the driveshaft tunnel.


----------

